# New vacuum - hand held



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Not the cheapest hand held vac, but it does what it says on the tin! I am very pleased with it's vacuuming capability.

:: Link to Currys ::

_Mod edit: ENORMOUS URL edited :wink: _

The nozzles etc get into all the nooks and crannies and the main nozzle does the carpets a treat. I had previous borrowed a Halfords rechargeable vac and also had a go with a Black and Decker version. The Dyson is the best.

Russell


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

couldn't agree more russell....bought one in the summer and have been very happy with it....it hides under the floor on its charger so takes up no van space and cleans really well
hannah


----------



## monsi (Aug 21, 2006)

*dyson*

yes russell we also got one last summer
what a handy piece they are
lisa


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Have had mine since they first came out and love it, it is great for the van and a lot better than our old dust buster which would let all the muck fall out after a while. 
It has caused a few comments when we have been out and about and people have seen me cleaning up in the van :wink: 

Glad you like yours Russell  

Tina


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

I got mine off one of our members who works at Dyson. Shona, who I have bought many things for thanks me for buying it for her everytime she uses it :lol: :lol: 

Thank you to the member who advised me to get it, you should also consider working for marriage counselling :lol: :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Vacuum*

Stew.....

Given that you bought the vac for Shona as a gift, I am surprised Shona does not beat your person with it!

Russell


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Russell

Don't know what you mean, it was early 25th wedding anniversary present, she has a big broom to beat me with. 

She would not want to chance breaking her cherished present. :lol: :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Not the cheapest hand held vac, but it does what it says on the tin! I am very pleased with it's vacuuming capability.
> 
> ...


Hi Russell,

Wasn't that the Dyson handheld that Fego bought last year for his maiden trip to Spain and it turned out to be rubbish. I don't think it liked reverse polarity or something.

If he sees this, I sure he'll come on and keep us right.

By the way, I've got a Henry vacuum plumbed into the garage and with an extension hose, goes all the way to the cab. Takes 1400 watts though.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Vacuum*

Hi

I had a Dyson DC05 - a full size thing - but wanted less clutter and less weight!

Russell


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Russell

The original Dyson DC 16 rechargeable vacuum cleaner got slated in the press due to the battery discharging from full in less than 6 minutes.
Could you let us know if this latest version has been improved.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dyson*

Hello

I have not actually timed it - but I will!

Probably be tomorrow when I report back. I have vacuumed once today - that's quite enough!

Without a time factor, I can certainly do all the motorhome carpets and soft furnishings in one "hit".

Russell


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

I am a sad person with far too much time on my hands and have actually timed mine  

It lasts on average with my finger holding the trigger in constantly, for just about 7 minutes. It does't sound a long time but I can clean my floor and seats and it doesn't go flat, and we usually have either 2 or 4 dogs in the van when we go away so it doesn't have the easiest time of it  

Tina


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Well done Tina. I am sure the ever ready Mr Dyson will have worked out that not many people would want to dyson up for more than seven minutes otherwise he would have fitted a bigger battery


stew


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Thank you for the info Tina, will now report back to SWMBO.
Can feel an extraction of cash from my wallet approaching.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi we bought a HEPA MONSTER http://www.callde.co.uk/euroflex_034hhepamonster.asp
(about £45) but then found this which is basically the same only 700 watts (£10) it performs well & takes little room but no recaharge mains only 
http://www.bargains.uk.com/shop/pro...d/343?osCsid=9ae6c03c0025b84e69b6604ec0043a6e
terry


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dyson*

Hello

Apologies for the delay...

Dyson lasted for 6 mins and 44 seconds. More than enough for a fettle.

Russell


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for that Russell, we took the plunge and purchased a refurbished unit from Dyson via e-bay. So far very pleased with it, useful around the home as well as in the van. Condition of refurbished unit from Dyson, was as new, cost £70 including delivery.


----------

